# Anyone ever replace the roof-mounted antenna?



## sohnstad (Jan 25, 2013)

*Murano Antenna*

Let me know what you find out! Almost the same thing happend to me. I had a garage door malfunction and it snapped off the antenna and the base is cracked too. So I will need to replace it as well. if you've done it already what was the cost, were you able to install it yourself, and did you get it at the Nissan dealer?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the mast threads aren't damaged and your reception is still working (no electrical damage) you could cover the base with a VG Active Antenna Sharkfin. It screws into the base just like the mast and seals down over the base.


----------

